# Discipleship.



## Ronnie T (Oct 24, 2010)

What is discipleship?
Is a disciple of Christ a Christian, or is a Christian a disciple of Christ?

And can you be a Christian but not be a disciple?

Lot's to think about.

Just looking for your thoughts, not necessarily a specific answer to each question.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 24, 2010)

We are all called to be Disciples of THE LORD JESUS.We are to spread the Good News,of THE KINGDOM Of GOD,through HIS SON,THE LORD JESUS CHRIST.We fail in our walk at times,so did The Apostles.Yet when the time came,they all,but John,gave their lives for HIS Testimony.May THE LORD give us such Faith,and courage.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2010)

We are all christians like the jewish are all jewish or the muslims are all muslims. As for descipleship, christians are all desciples and "friends" in accord with their understandings of the message of Christ, the Father, the Kingdom of God, justice and life.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 25, 2010)

My first thought was yes and yes.Then the thought crossed my mind that I could possibly be a follower of Christ and not be Christain.
If however you are Christain then you would be a disciple.


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> My first thought was yes and yes.Then the thought crossed my mind that I could possibly be a follower of Christ and not be Christain.
> If however you are Christain then you would be a disciple.



I was going to mention following but held back. I find it interesting that it comes up next thing! LOL

Are desciples spirtual followers or spiritual leaders? They that were once blind, but now what do they see? Do they see to follow even more? Or to lead up, over and into a new life?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2010)

By definition, a disciple is a follower and pupil or someone.
I can be a supporter and believer in someone's cause without being a disciple to that person.

A disciple of Jesus is a follower of Jesus.
Even more, a student of Jesus.

It's easy for us to call ourselves a Christian, but it's much more telling to refer to ourselves as a disciple of Christ, don't you think?


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 25, 2010)

The discipling of a new believer is _very_ important.Without it,they are likely to be one of those seeds that fell on rocky ground.


----------



## Israel (Oct 25, 2010)

We are all under someone's tutelage...it matters little who's _we_ say we are under, God knows.
But not being ashamed of Jesus is always the minimum. But don't be amazed...he will lead you to those places and situations where you will be tempted to be. 
The world loves its own.
And every bit of it hates Jesus.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 25, 2010)

A student of Jesus is a Christian provided he follows HIS instructions. A Christian is a student of Jesus provided he follows HIS instructions.

Can you be a Christian if you don't follow the Master?  I don't think this is possible.

What if I follow some of his leadership?
Depends. Are you picking and choosing what you want to follow? Or are you learning from the Word and the Spirit as the Holy Spirit teaches? Or do you deny yourself for Him and His Will?

Are you counting the cost of following Him, or all you all in regardless of the cost?  We all (I am talking to me)
like to think we are His followers (His disciples), but are we? Would we really lay all down for Him?  Would we accept a brutal death for Him? Are we confident that our faith in Him is strong enough to withstand all of Satan's fiery darts?

I can honestly evaluate myself and say that I am not sure that I and my faith in Christ has been proved.  I'll take it a step further and say I doubt very many of us in America have been tested and proved at all!

Father God, would you please conform me to Your will and Your purpose regardless of the cost in this life, and grant me the grace to complete Your mission. In the Name of Jesus, Amen.

Seeing the price paid by so many of His disciples does make me fear that prayer in the natural mind, yet I must pray it for the heavenly reward is greater!

How about you?

Great Question Ronnie and I apologize if this response is a little off vein, but I really don't think it's too far off.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm Just a sinner redeemed by the Blood of The Christ.
You go ahead and put a label on me.LOL


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> By definition, a disciple is a follower and pupil or someone.
> I can be a supporter and believer in someone's cause without being a disciple to that person.
> 
> A disciple of Jesus is a follower of Jesus.
> ...



According to your definitions it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than.... or am I being overly negative?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> According to your definitions it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than.... or am I being overly negative?




It's not my definition.

Being a disciple to Jesus does not make for a casual life.

.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I'm Just a sinner redeemed by the Blood of The Christ.
> You go ahead and put a label on me.LOL



That would make you a born again Believer.No labels needed!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> According to your definitions it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than.... or am I being overly negative?



That's why we don't use the word much these days.

"Christian" has that 'passive' sound to it.  But it actually describes the person who is "Christ-like".

A disciple is a learner.  And a disciple of Christ never stops learning.  Never learns all that Christ has to teach, either thru His life, or through the teachings of His apostles.
A disciple always looks to the teacher.

And what a great life it can produce.

A person living for Christ doesn't have to pass thru the eye of a needle.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 25, 2010)

In preparing the twelve for His departure from His earthly ministry, and in response to the question "what then has happened that You are going to disclose Yourself to us and not to the world?" Jesus first says (Jn 14:23) "If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word..." then He says, and I believe in direct connection to that, (vs. 26) "But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in My name, He will teach you all things, and bring to your remembrance all that I said to you."  Context is important as always and includes Ch's 14-16.

Can we not then say that a disciple of Christ is one who is taught by the Holy Spirit?  And, if we are to be a disciple, we must distinguish between the teaching of the Spirit and the leading of the flesh and the world.

Ronnie, you said you were just looking for thoughts. LOL

Another thought; it is by the Holy Spirit that we "keep His word"


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

hummerpoo said:


> In preparing the twelve for His departure from His earthly ministry, and in response to the question "what then has happened that You are going to disclose Yourself to us and not to the world?" Jesus first says (Jn 14:23) "If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word..." then He says, and I believe in direct connection to that, (vs. 26) "But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in My name, He will teach you all things, and bring to your remembrance all that I said to you."  Context is important as always and includes Ch's 14-16.
> 
> Can we not then say that a disciple of Christ is one who is taught by the Holy Spirit?  And, if we are to be a disciple, we must distinguish between the teaching of the Spirit and the leading of the flesh and the world.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, I guess I get carried away. 
And I like the way you word it.
I think you're right, the Holy Spirit is involved in everything that is spiritual.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 26, 2010)

hummerpoo said:


> In preparing the twelve for His departure from His earthly ministry, and in response to the question "what then has happened that You are going to disclose Yourself to us and not to the world?" Jesus first says (Jn 14:23) "If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word..." then He says, and I believe in direct connection to that, (vs. 26) "But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in My name, He will teach you all things, and bring to your remembrance all that I said to you."  Context is important as always and includes Ch's 14-16.
> 
> Can we not then say that a disciple of Christ is one who is taught by the Holy Spirit?  And, if we are to be a disciple, we must distinguish between the teaching of the Spirit and the leading of the flesh and the world.
> 
> ...


 
Very true! This is what makes the _study_ of God's Word so important.


----------

